# Hydraulic pen press



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 16, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 16, 2009)

Jim,
That's a nice piece of work.  You don't hold anything back do you?  The finish of your press rivals some pens.....


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Cris


----------



## panini (Apr 16, 2009)

Jim, Great idea, looks like good control when assembling pen..


----------



## mostangrypirate (Apr 16, 2009)

Top of the line!


----------



## tim self (Apr 16, 2009)

It also doubles as a nut cracker!  JK.  Nice work.


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 16, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Here it is


When will these be offered for sale?


----------



## titan2 (Apr 16, 2009)

Got any more shots showing the details of the workings?

Very interesting application.

Is the ram at the handle end, thus the spring for the return? Where did you get such a small hydraulic pump/ram?


THANKS,


Barney


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 16, 2009)

Mack, I have only built one so far, I dont think mass production is possible (It Takes forever to make one)


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 16, 2009)

Titan, I used a ram and handle from one of those little toy floor jacks from the local auto parts store. This sucker pushes pens together with almost no effort at all. The poly pads are also replaceable, I used nylon chair pads for those. I will try to take a few more pics and post them.>>>>>>>>JK


----------



## skiprat (Apr 16, 2009)

I love all things mechanical and think it's cool too.........but I have one daft question to ask.

With the mechanical advantage that hydraulics give you, how do you 'feel' when things are too tight and something is wrong?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 16, 2009)

You can still feel the difference when there is a problem, each pump only advances the ram about 1/8" .  Very smooth push.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 16, 2009)

skiprat said:


> I love all things mechanical and think it's cool too.........but I have one daft question to ask.
> 
> With the mechanical advantage that hydraulics give you, how do you 'feel' when things are too tight and something is wrong?


 Wrong?  You mean some people make mistakes? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Apr 16, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> Wrong? You mean some people make mistakes? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Yep, apparently. Or so I've heard:biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 16, 2009)

I squashed a bunch of pens together with this sucker without a problem


----------



## gspalding (Apr 17, 2009)

Since you won't be selling them, how about a tutorial with some plans?  

Possible?

George


----------



## titan2 (Apr 17, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Titan, I used a ram and handle from one of those little toy floor jacks from the local auto parts store. This sucker pushes pens together with almost no effort at all. The poly pads are also replaceable, I used nylon chair pads for those. I will try to take a few more pics and post them.>>>>>>>>JK


 
*You're talking about a "TOY" floor jack.....not just a small floor jack?  An actual toy floor jack?  I think I've seen them somewhere (Kragen's maybe), wasn't paying much attention.....I'll have to keep an eye out!*
 
*Thanks,*
 
*Barney*


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 17, 2009)

Barney, yes a toy jack, here is an ebay link for the same one that I used  http://cgi.ebay.com/SEARS-CRAFTSMAN-MINIATURE-MODEL-ALUMINUM-RACING-JACK-NR_W0QQitemZ350189325427QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item350189325427&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy cow - a toy floor jack, that just makes it more awesome.  Man, I wish I some of your talent.  Can you spare maybe 5%?


----------



## bitshird (Apr 17, 2009)

Jim, Nice work, great show of ingenuity,looks like a cool little pen press, thanks for showing it.


----------



## TBone (Apr 17, 2009)

Now that is just cool.  Great ingenuity.  I envy people who can build mechanical devices.  Loan us some talent.


----------



## titan2 (Apr 17, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Barney, yes a toy jack, here is an ebay link for the same one that I used http://cgi.ebay.com/SEARS-CRAFTSMAN...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


 

Yep, that's the one I saw.....must of been at Sears.

Thanks,

Barney


----------



## titan2 (Apr 18, 2009)

titan2 said:


> Yep, that's the one I saw.....must of been at Sears.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barney


 
*Well, it was fast & furious.......but I prevailed!  I snagged it!  Looks like another project is now on the table!*
 
*Wooo Hoooo!!!*
 
 
*Barney*


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done Barney, Sometimes you gotta have what you gotta have


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim, that is a cool little item you built!
i really like it.:biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 18, 2009)

John, Glad you like it


----------

